# كتاب بالفرنسية رائع لكل مشرفي الأمن الصناعي عن الحفارات بصور مميزة



## krazios (21 مايو 2011)

كتاب رائع لكل مشرفي الامن الصناعي عن الحفارات 
Pelles hydrauliques PDF


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور
ولكن للأسف أنا لا أتقن الفرنسية


----------



## safety113 (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا ارجو من الدارة تعديل العنوان ليصبح
 *كتاب رائع باللغة الفرنسية لكل مشرفي الامن الصناعي عن الحفارات

وبارك الله بالناشر
*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مايو 2011)

ولكن مع ذلك ففيه صور رائعة للغاية
تفيد كثيراً في المحاضرات


----------



## safety113 (23 مايو 2011)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> ولكن مع ذلك ففيه صور رائعة للغاية
> تفيد كثيراً في المحاضرات


شكرا استاذنا الغالي
بارك الله بك وبأمثالك
​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (12 يونيو 2011)

Thanks a lot my friend

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------



## هشام هتلر (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek495 (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع و حبذا لو تفيدونا بمراجع باللغة الفرنسية في هذا المنتدى الطيب


----------



## belkhir86 (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا Merci beaucoup Thank you very much


----------



## gsassi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

merci


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## SLIMANE47300 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

